
How noise cancelling headphones drastically improved our productivity at Spindle - peternator
https://wearespindle.com/articles/merry-christmas-and-a-quiet-new-year/
======
trm42
Been using noise cancelling headphones for the last four years and they make
working in a open office a lot better.

I just wish people wouldn't tap on the shoulder when I have headphones on.
It's a sign of "I'm working on something, go away".

Btw. NC-headphones are not complete solution as they can pass nearby human
speech through quite clearly.

That's why the music on top of NC is great but there's times when one doesn't
want to listen music and then some white noise or waterfall sounds can be
really, really useful.

~~~
peternator
"I just wish people wouldn't tap on the shoulder when I have headphones on.
It's a sign of "I'm working on something, go away"."

True, we have a convention that you - unless it's really important - don't tap
someone on the shoulder if he/she is 'plugged in', but mention him in Slack.
That way one can seriously stay focused.

"Btw. NC-headphones are not complete solution as they can pass nearby human
speech through quite clearly."

My Bose QC20's actually filter out speech really well, only high frequencies
can be heared a bit, but not enough to be distracted by imho :-)

~~~
trm42
I'm using AKG's N60 NC's and they are much better regarding nearby high pitch
speech than the older AKG models (495 and 490) but without music/white noise
there may be some speech coming through.

------
chenglou
I'm on my third pair of Bose QC now. Somehow I keep breaking them (noise
cancelling stopped working, twice). Maybe it's because I sleep with them on
and contort the cords? I also wish the design was a bit easier on the hands.
Despite that they've been worth it.

~~~
peternator
Wow, are you using the over-ear (QC25) or in-ears (QC20)? While most of my
colleagues are using the over-ears, I'm using the in-ears and I am really
curious about the durability of the whole thing. The cable going from the
'noise cancelling unit' to your pc/phone feels a bit thin, and you'll have to
bend it to put it in it's pouch. Doesn't feel right.

Overall both versions feels pretty durable, but with you already on your 3rd
pair, I'm curious how this will work out for us!

~~~
chenglou
QC20i. I'd like to think I'm unlucky. Also, like I said, I wear them in my
sleep and the cords are contorted in the morning.

But I can't live without them now, so if I have to I'll pay for a new pair
every year. I'd really rather not though... I'm eagerly waiting for the newer
models. Any improvement would be good.

I don't put them in the pouch. Too much hassle. I just bundle them and put
them in my pocket.

------
GordonS
Are there any cheaper alternatives that work (almost) as well?

~~~
peternator
Colleagues have used AudioTechnica NC headphones, but were actually blown away
by the amount of noise that is being cancelled on the Bose Quiet Comfort's.
Not sure if cheaper alternatives can do that too :)

